# "This Old House" Tools



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a new "This Old House" and I see Tom Salva has dumped Festool for DeWalt. What gives.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Cause DeWalt is better:whistling:jester::laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

The only reason I can think of is that Dewalt is paying more for them to use their tools than Festool.

We all know which is better.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

katoman said:


> The only reason I can think of is that Dewalt is paying more for them to use their tools than Festool.
> 
> We all know which is better.


I don't know.............I would always see Norm using those Porter Cable cordless junk on his show. IMO PC has never had anything worth a crap that was cordless. 

I for sure could be wrong but I don't see Norm using something that crappy just for a sponsor.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

pull the trigger screw goes in


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Dewalt or Stanley or B&D or whoever they go by these days is the sponsor. My bet is they're paying for product placement, as is Home Dopey. Notice the occasional runs to Home Dopey on TOH & Ask TOH? It's nauseating.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ad nauseum?:sad:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got lots of Dewalt because I can't afford Festool. :sad:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I for sure could be wrong but I don't see Norm using something that crappy just for a sponsor.


Money talks. Bills don't pay themselves. 

Watch some of the first NYW's & have a peek at what Norm used back then for tools. Like most of us, it was a hodge-podge of whatever he had that he bought based on whatever research or price point he had when he bought it. Not so much later on in the show's run.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

These guys are tool whores and the guy that gives them the best contract gets the air time! That being said I think those are Festools with yellow sticker on them to look like Dewalt:laughing:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> ad nauseum?:sad:


Wasn't I just insulting you on Facebook? Why are you everywhere I go? :wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hey i was always here:laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

GRB said:


> Wasn't I just insulting you on Facebook? Why are you everywhere I go? :wallbash::wallbash:


It's not insulting when they don't get that they are being insulted.:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea so there:001_tongue:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> It's not insulting when they don't get that they are being insulted.:whistling


You saying Struble was a window licker when he went to school? :whistling


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you really think Festool would have been paying them. I don't. However then comes along the yellow stuff and offers some cash and they have no choice but to switch. 
When I was at Schluter school at that time Holmes had stoped using there product and was using a similar thing to Ditra but I think it was Blue.
I was told Holmes on Homes approached them and asked them to sponser the show as he was using all there stuff.
They said no and thats why he switched. he then had a bunch of problems with the blue stuff and went back to Schluter.
Just what I was told by a rep, not saying its true


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd be surprised if Festool had the budget for that type of product placement.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

GRB said:


> I'd be surprised if Festool had the budget for that type of product placement.


They got the $$$$.

They never paid Tom to use their tools. He started buying them in the late 90's and what you saw on the show were his personal tools.

I do know that he would get tools to test before they were released.

I know because I found out he was higher on the list then me down there.:laughing:


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

If you watch the show he's still got a ton of festool stuff, he's just sponsored by dewalt. The just make the dewalt stuff more prominent. There's a couple episodes where all you see him using is festool


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> If you watch the show he's still got a ton of festool stuff, he's just sponsored by dewalt. The just make the dewalt stuff more prominent. There's a couple episodes where all you see him using is festool


It's not just power tools - levels & hand tools are mostly Stanley, nail guns are Bostitch, etc. The B&D/Stanley/Bostitch/Dewalt family is well represented, as is Homey Dopey & GMC Truck.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

GRB said:


> Dewalt or Stanley or B&D or whoever they go by these days is the sponsor. My bet is they're paying for product placement, as is Home Dopey. Notice the occasional runs to Home Dopey on TOH & Ask TOH? It's nauseating.


AMEN....I love that show I can't believe how crappy they have now made it...


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Anderson said:


> Do you really think Festool would have been paying them. I don't. However then comes along the yellow stuff and offers some cash and they have no choice but to switch.
> When I was at Schluter school at that time Holmes had stoped using there product and was using a similar thing to Ditra but I think it was Blue.
> I was told Holmes on Homes approached them and asked them to sponser the show as he was using all there stuff.
> They said no and thats why he switched. he then had a bunch of problems with the blue stuff and went back to Schluter.
> Just what I was told by a rep, not saying its true


I get annoyed with the white chocolate thug carpenter " Holmes" he has nothing on Tom Silva...


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm thinking this show is sponsored by Home Depot and is aimed at homeowners and do it yourself type...most of these people aren't gonna be buying Festool anyway, so show them something they will see on the shelves when they go to Big Orange to buy their stuff.
I am quite sure Tom wouldn't ditch his Festools for Dewalt because he likes it better.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Wish Mr. Silva was on CT...


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Brian Peters said:


> Wish Mr. Silva was on CT...


Gillison drew him into the JLC forums a few years ago. Maybe he can do it here. 

Give it a shot, Aaron...


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Brian Peters said:


> I'm thinking this show is sponsored by Home Depot and is aimed at homeowners and do it yourself type...most of these people aren't gonna be buying Festool anyway, so show them something they will see on the shelves when they go to Big Orange to buy their stuff.


You'd be amazed at how many wannabees buy Festool products. I think the tools are a status symbol for some of them.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Cause DeWalt is better:whistling:jester::laughing:


Blasphemer!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

katoman said:


> I've got lots of Dewalt because I can't afford Festool. :sad:


If *I* can afford Festool I *know* you can. You're just a cheap old bastid, fess up. :jester: :laughing:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I dont care for Festool I think they are over price!


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Affordability is often based on priorities...


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Lol...was that you Greg b. Lol still ain't sold that was him.. I do have his nephews e- mail great guy he runs the Silva brothers tom mainly does the TV jobs now...


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

gillisonconstru said:


> Lol...was that you Greg b. Lol still ain't sold that was him.. I do have his nephews e- mail great guy he runs the Silva brothers tom mainly does the TV jobs now...


Nah, he was responding to you. I just asked him to fill out his profile so we could be sure he was a pro. :whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Before I talk bad about them I must say I have never had a Festool in my hand. They do look over priced (cordless especially). 

There are only 2 tools that I would like to try out then I would consider them. That of course would be the Kapex and the Domino. Hell the Kapex stand looks like a pain in the a$$ to me. 

I am happy with all the tools I currently own and when there are many brands that put out great products for a ton less, Festool does not compare.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Dewalt is a marketing company first and tools second. Nascar, other racing, TV shows, Home Depot product placement, etc.

Other tool companies, in my opinion, put more into their tools not into advertising.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Brian Peters said:


> Wish Mr. Silva was on CT...


It won't happen, we fight too much about brand X being better then brand Y.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Y do we do that?:sad:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

jiffy said:


> Dewalt is a marketing company first and tools second. Nascar, other racing, TV shows, Home Depot product placement, etc.
> 
> Other tool companies, in my opinion, put more into their tools not into advertising.


your dreamin if you think it ain't about the money with any of them


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

ok its tom silva, both he and norm are crafsmen yes, thay own no part of the shows robert morash owns toh, norms work shop is not his, it is part of the production ofifce for this old house, thay do not get to pick the toys. but lets see norms out takes, i cut this wood twice and its still to short!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

and are well know and respected around the world..are you?..just askin cause i think ive heard of Sunkist before..is that your juice:blink:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> Y do we do that?:sad:


Because we are each so attached to our own personal Xperience. :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

bit of a reach but acceptable


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> bit of a reach but acceptable


Thank's for that lukewarm seal of approval. :laughing:


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Both Norm and the guys from TOH, frequently sport black fingernails so i'm pretty sure they have had to reshoot from time to time to cut out all the cursing	and kicking things. 

Anyway, I always knew both of those shows were heavily sponsored by tool manufacturers, suppliers and who knows, maybe even subcontractors. I read they choose their projects according to budget and possible sponsorships. The homeowner gets the project partially subsidized, and they get to film the show. 

That is why TOH is practically an infomercial sometimes, not that that is always a bad thing. I have gotten some good ideas from them.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> your dreamin if you think it ain't about the money with any of them


Not sure what you are trying to say. Dewalt will spend the money to get their name out at all costs. If they have to pay or give free tools out to make people feel like professionals choose Dewalt, then they will pay.

It comes down to advertising for tool companies and free goods and money for the shows.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

they all do it bro


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Festool looks like green , black and decker Walmart tools


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

JT Wood said:


> Festool looks like green , black and decker Walmart tools


:blink:

i'm telling Warner


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> and are well know and respected around the world..are you?..just askin cause i think ive heard of Sunkist before..is that your juice:blink:


Around the USA maybe but around the world I think not. I am from your sister country of England and had never heard of them until I came here


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

they been to England,no telly what?:euro:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't understand why people constantly complain about the price of Festool. Sure it's more expensive than other brands but it's not outrageous for someone that uses that piece of equipment on a regular basis. How many of you guys spend an hour or two a day in a $35k truck and 4 hours a day with a $600 miter saw. Would the extra $1000 every few years really cost you money or would it make you money?

I used to work almost exclusively on an Altendorf table saw or a Holzher vertical panel saw. Those tools wouldn't be worth it for my business now but they were well worth it for that cabinet shop.

Rant over. You guys know what I'm saying. We're just jealous...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

cause we like too?:sad:


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

I think the long and the short of it all is that "Money talks & Bullsh** walks." When the everyday guy sees the "pros" use it, it must be good. From tools to t-shirts, people buy what they see. Product placement is every where.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Go watch the movie "the joneses". It has a lot to do with product placement. 


I can say spending the money on the Festool line has made me money. The track saw especially.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

jiffy said:


> Not sure what you are trying to say. Dewalt will spend the money to get their name out at all costs. If they have to pay or give free tools out to make people feel like professionals choose Dewalt, then they will pay.
> 
> It comes down to advertising for tool companies and free goods and money for the shows.


They're one of the largest power tool companies in the world. It stands to reason their marketing budget & efforts would reflect their market share.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

EthanB said:


> You guys know what I'm saying. We're just jealous...


Am not. I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

EthanB said:


> I don't understand why people constantly complain about the price of Festool. Sure it's more expensive than other brands but it's not outrageous for someone that uses that piece of equipment on a regular basis. How many of you guys spend an hour or two a day in a $35k truck and 4 hours a day with a $600 miter saw. Would the extra $1000 every few years really cost you money or would it make you money?
> 
> I used to work almost exclusively on an Altendorf table saw or a Holzher vertical panel saw. Those tools wouldn't be worth it for my business now but they were well worth it for that cabinet shop.
> 
> Rant over. You guys know what I'm saying. We're just jealous...


Speak for yourself. I'm not jealous I just could find other things to spend my money on. 

Once again, I am sure they are great tools. But when I can pay a considerable amount less for a tool that will be just as good or come very close it's a no brainer for me. 

Price is something I always look at but it is always lower on the list of importance. If I want it or need it then I just get it, no matter the price. I guess I would look at the total value of the deal.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The real value is in how long they will preform their intended task, and preform it the same as when they were new.

I still use some of Grandpa's power tools, I bet my grand kids will be using some of my current one's.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The real value is in how long they will preform their intended task, and preform it the same as when they were new.
> 
> I still use some of Grandpa's power tools, I bet my grand kids will be using some of my current one's.


Didn't I read that Festool gives you tools to test? So your posts are a form of product placement too. We can't trust anything you say. :no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> Didn't I read that Festool gives you tools to test? So your posts are a form of product placement too. We can't trust anything you say. :no:


Yeah, so? I have no issues telling them or you one of their tools are not up to par.

If the tool is a POS, I don't care who made it.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> Didn't I read that Festool gives you tools to test? So your posts are a form of product placement too. We can't trust anything you say. :no:


 

...don't go full retard.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> Didn't I read that Festool gives you tools to test? So your posts are a form of product placement too. We can't trust anything you say. :no:


Dude don't you anyone with a shop full of *Festools*:blink: I do and they say the same thing. Except for the jigsaw:whistling Haven't you bought one *Festool* yet, I have and it is sweet! Try it and you can find out for yourself. Just because Warner is a good ambassador for the product doesn't make him stinking Lying low life huckster:no:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I was only kidding. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

bump


Dirtywhiteboy said:


>


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


>


Yeah baby, drink the kool-aid... everyone's doin' it. :laughing: :clap:

(too much...? :shutup: )


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Except for the jigsaw:whistling


Why ya gotta' rip on my jigsaw??


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

No the only Festool I have is the TDS400:sad: But I have heard from 2 or 3 guys that it is subpar, that is only hear say:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Just because Warner is a good ambassador for the product doesn't make him stinking Lying low life huckster:no:


then what does?:w00t:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No the only Festool I have is the TDS400:sad: But I have heard from 2 or 3 guys that it is subpar, that is only hear say:whistling


So you are saying you have this sander pictured?

And is this the jigsaw you are refering to?

If so it is the one I have. I would agree that from a usage standpoint there is less that sets it apart from say my old Bosch than other Festools from their competitors, for sure.

I had read Warner (ironically enough :laughing expressing this sentiment before I plunked my cash down.

So I knew I was getting the least exciting upgrade to my tool set (compared to say the Kapex or one of the RO sanders) but my Bosch was getting beat up and wouldn't take a Collins Coping Foot so I bought with intention of getting a cordless Carvex down the road.

So I actually mostly agree with what you heard.

Just effin' with ya. :jester:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> then what does?:w00t:


Dose he sell aluminum siding :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> So you are saying you have this sander pictured?
















Here it is


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i like this programme wish it was on over here all the time not just the bits we get on the sky tv


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

darr1 said:


> i like this programme wish it was on over here all the time not just the bits we get on the sky tv


You can watch full episodes online of you have a fast enough connection.

http://video.pbs.org/program/old-house/


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

Direct from TOH web site.

"Funding for THIS OLD HOUSE is provided by GMC, The Home Depot, Lumber Liquidators and State Farm Insurance Company. Funding for ASK THIS OLD HOUSE is provided by GMC, The Home Depot and Stanley Tools."

Product placement :thumbup:


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

All under the "Stanley Brand" 

"money talks":whistling

Baldwin
Mac Tools® 
Best®
National® Hardware
Black & Decker®
Porter Cable 
Bostitch®
Proto®
CRC-Evans
Sonitrol®
DEWALT®
Stanley Security Solutions
Emhart Teknologies
Stanley Hand Tools
Facom®
Stanley Vidmar®
Kwikset™
Weiser Lock


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

You've cracked the case!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The real value is in how long they will preform their intended task, and preform it the same as when they were new.
> 
> I still use some of Grandpa's power tools, I bet my grand kids will be using some of my current one's.


I'm sure your daughter will be thrilled when she get to inherit a 150 year old 1000 pound chain mortiser or whatever the heck it is.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I'm sure your daughter will be thrilled when she get to inherit a 150 year old 1000 pound chain mortiser or whatever the heck it is.:laughing:


You're damn right she will.:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

or his son in law will:laughing:


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

EmmCeeDee said:


> You can watch full episodes online of you have a fast enough connection.
> 
> http://video.pbs.org/program/old-house/


 thanks but not allowed to view it over here boo hoo


----------

